# What image size should I shoot in?



## Parker219

When I am just messing around I normally take photos in the 1600X1200 setting. Is this the right thing to do?

If I think there is a chance of my making an 8 by 10 photo or an even bigger print from my picture should I raise my image size to 3264x2448?

Why would I have use the 4608x3456 ( 16m )?

Will my image quality be better if I crop an image depending on what image size I took the photo at originally? ( Say 1600x1200 compared to 3264x2448 )?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Mully

Shoot raw then you can do what you want with the image


----------



## Tee

Shoot in the largest size.  Don't restrict your file size right from the start.  You can always resize at the end.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Tee said:


> Shoot in the largest size. Don't restrict your file size right from the start. You can always resize at the end.



+when you resize from the largest file size, you will have many more pixels to work with, thus crops will be higher quality.


----------



## Parker219

My camera does not have RAW, so that is not an option, sorry I should have said that upfront I guess.

You guys are saying to shoot the largest, however if I do that, and I resize the picture for the forum or for facebook or something, wont the compression show up more if I started at 16m and go all the way down to 800x600?


When I upload to flickr and share, I choose medium which is 640x480.


----------



## cgipson1

As mentioned.. shoot in the largest, highest quality you have... that will give you the maximum amount of image quality to work with, and let you do what you want with it.


----------



## SCraig

I agree with the others.  As far as I'm concerned my cameras only have one size setting: The largest I can get out of it.


----------



## KmH

Parker219 said:


> When I am just messing around I normally take photos in the 1600X1200 setting. Is this the right thing to do?
> 
> If I think there is a chance of my making an 8 by 10 photo or an even bigger print from my picture should I raise my image size to 3264x2448?
> 
> Why would I have use the 4608x3456 ( 16m )?
> 
> Will my image quality be better if I crop an image depending on what image size I took the photo at originally? ( Say 1600x1200 compared to 3264x2448 )?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


For online or electronic display the image pixel dimensions are the image resolution, but also note that few web sites can display images at full resolution.
Cropping means discarding pixels. Fewer pixels means less image resolution. It is a good idea to avoid cropping whenever possible.

When you start referring to print sizes, like 8 inches x 10 inches you have to consider image pixel dimensions relative to resolution (as defined by pixels-per-inch or ppi) and the image aspect ratio.

Most DSLR cameras make images that have a 3:2 aspect ratio. An 8x10 print has a 5:4 aspect ratio. So some portion of a 3:2 image has to be cropped away to make an 8x10 print.
You have 1600 x 1200 pixel images, which is a 4:3 aspect ratio. 3264x2448 and 4608x3456 are also 4:3 aspect ratio pixel dimensions.

We can deduce that your 4:3 aspect ratio images have a long side that is 1.33333 times longer than the short side (4/3= 1.333), while 5:4 has a long side that is only 1.25 times longer than the short side (5/4= *1.25*).

Using a 1600x1200 image as a start we can calculate how many pixels have to be cropped from the long side of a 4:3 to get to 5:4 - 1200 x *1.25* = 1500.
1600 px -1500 px = 100 pixels that have to be crop from the long side of a 1600x1200 image to print an 8x10.
Next we need some simple algebraic related math equations:

Pixels divided by pixels-per-inch = Inches
Inches divided by pixels = Pixels-per-inch
Inches times pixels-per-inch = Pixels

To print a 1500 x 1200 image as an 8x10 we use *Inches divided by pixels = Pixels-per-inch* to get 1500 px/10" = 150 ppi. As a check we can do 1200 px/8" = 150 ppi to verify the resolution is the same for both sides of the image.

How much print resolution is needed (pixels-per-inch) relative to print quality is dependent on a number of factors - print size, image quality, viewing distance, etc.

Many online print labs have minimum ppi (resolution) requirements, usually at or near 100 ppi. No doubt, the higher the print resolution (ppi) the better.


----------



## Parker219

^ Wow, okay. My head hurts from reading that. If I understood that correctly, your saying Pluto is not a planet anymore?  j/k You are saying to make 8x10 images you would go higher than 1600x1200 so I dont have to lose pixels? So you would at least shoot at 2272x1704 which is my next highest image size?


----------



## 480sparky

Shoot the largest pixel count, highest quality that's available.

The ONLY time I will shoot at anything less is when I know for 100% certain that I will NEVER want to do anything more with an image other than what I'm shooting it for.  For instance, a big storm is moving in right now and my folks in Texas are wondering what the weather is like.  I'll set the camera to Small/Basic JPEG and fire off a 800x530 pixel in an email. Past that, the image is deleted.


----------



## Mully

Some labs adjust image size and some do not


----------



## KmH

All those numbers are just part of the information needed to make, or have made, high quality prints.
Tutorials on Color Management & Printing
Print presentation and how presentation methods/materials relate to print quality longevity is an art in and of itself. 

Most print labs use print device RIP (Raster Image Processing) software that will automatically resize and/or crop until that lab's lower PPI limit is reached.

Note that some chromogenic print devices have an upper resolution limit (starting at about 250 PPI), so exceeding the print device's limit is a waste.


----------



## Parker219

^ Well this is what I used to order my 8x10 prints- Store : Loggedout page

Was that a good choice? What should I use instead?


----------



## cgipson1

Parker219 said:


> ^ Well this is what I used to order my 8x10 prints- Store : Loggedout page
> 
> Was that a good choice? *What should I use instead?*



What has been said many times.. THE *LARGEST SIZE *you can will give you the best image quality!


----------



## Parker219

cgipson1 said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Well this is what I used to order my 8x10 prints- Store : Loggedout page
> 
> Was that a good choice? *What should I use instead?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has been said many times.. THE *LARGEST SIZE *you can will give you the best image quality!
Click to expand...



I was asking about the place to order my prints from, thus the link I posted in that question.


----------



## Tuffythepug

The only reason to shoot at less than the maximum image size your camera will allow is to save space on your memory card.   Memory cards are relatively cheap.  Don't scrimp on your card or your image size.


----------



## Light Guru

Memory cards are cheep just shoot at the largest size your camera will shoot.


----------

